# GU5.3 MR16 LED?



## TipsyMcStagger (Aug 20, 2010)

I just installed six Lightolier recessed cans with magnetic transformers. I'm also installing six Lightolier trackheads with electronic transformers. 

All are using a Sylvania 58309 50w MR16 GU5.3 halogen floods and are on dimmers. The Lutron dimmer for the magnetic transformers is rated for 600w. But the Lutron dimmer for the electronic transformer is only rated for 300w. I don't want to change the dimmers so I'd like to reduce the wattage of the bulbs in the track heads.

I've read that some of the GU5.3 MR16 LED bulbs flicker when used with electronic transformers.

I'm looking for recommendations for replacement LED floods with light output equivalent to 50W halogens that will not flicker with electronic transformers.

Thanks very much!

Tipsy


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 22, 2010)

A 50W incan is ~700 lumens.
A 50W halogen will be much more.
MR16 LED bulbs are ~100 lumens 3 watts due to the small bulb not able to heatsink any more power.

Cutter has a extended body version rated 260 lumens but it is not compatible with electronic dimmers.


description in link said:


> The MR16 GU 5.3 / GX 5.3 LED is not compatible with all electronic transformers due to its low power consumption of less than 8W. Some electronic transformers require a minimum load greater than 8W in order to work properly. This is especially true of lighting fixtures that have an integral transformer for each. Symptoms of incompatibility include: no light output, flickering, strobing, or random shutdown.



I think you are out of luck.


----------



## blasterman (Aug 22, 2010)

Check out Cutter's page here for some other options. They have some of the best performing MR-16's on the market, but you need to pay careful attention to their ballast compatibility.

You aren't going to find an LED anything in a MR-16 format that throws as much light as a 50watt halogen. It's too small a format as LEDninja says to handle the heat.


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Aug 22, 2010)

blasterman said:


> Check out Cutter's page here for some options. They have some of the best performing MR-16's on the market, but you need to pay careful attention to their ballast compatibility.
> 
> You aren't going to find an LED anything in a MR-16 format that throws as much light as a 50watt halogen. It's too small a format to handle the heat.


Thanks...I'll check it out. I'd probably be satisfied if I could find compatible bubs that throw out as much light as a 35w halogen.

Tipsy


----------



## Dave_H (Aug 23, 2010)

Something to check out is Pure Light MR16 LED spots (see
LumiaBulbs website). I can't vouch for them but they look
well spec'ed, except for the dimmability. They use various
CREE power LEDS. The MR16's from ~240-300 lumens depending
on model and colour temp, which is still quite a bit off the 35W
halogen, but might be OK.

I was thinking of ordering some but have not so far, could
be weeks away.

At least one of their MR11/GU4.0 bulbs specifies it works with
electronic transformers; but not the MR16's.

I have email contact with a local distributor and could ask 
about dimmability, although if not specified usually means it is
not capable.

Related question: how do the electronic transformers work?
Is is just some sort of crude switching supply?

Dave


----------



## TipsyMcStagger (Aug 23, 2010)

Dave_H said:


> Related question: how do the electronic transformers work?
> Is is just some sort of crude switching supply?
> 
> Dave


I have no idea how they work but they are made by Lightolier, if you want to try Google.

Tipsy


----------

